# Puzzled Serious question but just a bit of fun.



## nomadplf (Dec 23, 2006)

Please have a read and hit the reply button giving a number between 1 & 52,000, if you can give a bit of a reason. 
*How do you value this motorhome*?
1 Its brand new never been slept in toilet fridge hob etc have never been used, it was a demonstrator.
2 It was registered in Sept 09 so is on a 59 plate for MoT and warranty purposes but it has only done a couple of thousand miles and the Fiat dealership just did a health check, so it still has all the origonal oil, antifreeze brake fluid battery tyres etc. 
Fiat Customer Service said warranty is provided for two years by Fiat and the third year by the dealer, conditional on the manufacturers recommendation having been met.
3. The motorhome is built on the old model Ducato which stopped production in about 2006, so is at least 5/6 years old.
Please have a guess on it price, it was origonally booked at £52000


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

£29,999.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

All prices are based on the age of the vehicle, plus condition. to calculate from new, deduct the Vat from price [email protected]$52k = £42 approx. then deduct between £3/£5k for each year.say £20k for 5 years. which gives you £22 approx. so based on those figures I would price it on a forecourt at £32k but only think it is worth £26k.but this depending on the warranty being accepted. Go on then tell me.  

cabby

vat based on 20%


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

22k No reason,just love a bargain


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

40,000


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I presume that the motorhome wasn't built on a 3 year old base vehicle but instead was built in 2006 or 2007 and sat around until it was registered in September 2009? Did the coachbuilder go bust? I'm also confused about how it can still have the original oil, etc etc after 5 or 6 years. Oil in particular is life limited and if it really is 5 or 6 years old, I would be seriously concerned. Assuming then that it was built in 2006 or 2007, I would value it accordingly. As for it's low mileage, it's too low and the engine etc will have suffered through lack of lubrication and use. I'd pay £30K.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sounds a nice van.

There are a few factors which will affect the price,is it a private sale or through a dealer.

Expect several thousand more if through a dealer as they have to provide a warranty and have overheads and a good margin.

I think if you search dealers for a similar model in top condition and low mileage you will be in the right ball park.I would probably ask around £35k as a starting point for negotiations.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

You havn't indicated its make and model?
Chris


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm smelling a bit of a rat.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I would need to know its size, berth and if it is coachbuilt. Whilst you say its on a fiat ducato base, that partly says coachbuilt, but not as to its size. Don't think I would wish to put my hard earned cash into the sellers bank account.

Jenny


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You do realise that we shall never hear from that poster again. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

cabby said:


> You do realise that we shall never hear from that poster again. :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


Well he has been a member since 2006 and according to his profile has already bought this vehicle from Brownhills.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1015710-.html#1015710


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

he is not a full member and has only made 1 other posting. :roll: any bets on us getting the full story.I wonder it it is one of those that got written off due to flooding.

cabby


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

chrisgog said:


> You havn't indicated its make and model?


It's a Rapido Troller. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

without looking at it I couldnt even guess but anything that was £52K and is now five years old has to be £25K downwards...


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Obviously an "unexpected" price so I guess either £60K or £20K  Is he going to tell us . . .or there doesn't seem much point to the posting :lol: 

Mrs D


----------



## nomadplf (Dec 23, 2006)

Please accept my apology for not responding sooner, thing went quiet and after talking to a lot of people I decided not to buy the motorhome but did buy a Rapido from Brownhills.
I deliberately did not want to state the Make of motorhome but it is uncommon but a layout that seemed to suit us.
Although it was registered in 2009 it was the old style Fiat Ducato cab which stopped production I think in 2006.
The vehicle was still with the importer and only ever been used as a demonstrator.
We now have two motorhomes for sale because after a holiday in the Rapido we still are not 100% happy, probably our right van is the oddbob that is difficult to ascertain a value!!!.
Why cant we get a quart in a pint POT, Oh the joys of motorhomeing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There are still a lot of unknowns and imponderables. I have no idea of the value other than search for a similar online and 'Go-Compare'...?

But for a 2005/6 to only have a couple of thousand miles on it makes me wonder if it has been an insurance right off or other legal difficulty. 
Neither 'profession' acts quickly in disputes.

Ray.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Don you have a brand? Or some photos?

What's the finish like? What layout is it? What facilities does it have?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

He will be back again in 4 months time to drip feed you suckers a bit more information. :lol: 

Heather Chloe........you are such an impatient lady. :wink:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

747 said:


> Heather Chloe........you are such an impatient lady. :wink:


At least I don't have a mooning gnome


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

HeatherChloe said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Heather Chloe........you are such an impatient lady. :wink:
> ...


You can take antibiotics for that :lol:


----------

